# cleaning a propane tank



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Why would you want to? How big is this thing? If it's of manageable size why not just use a stiff brush on a pole and scrub it clean with Krud Kutter or a sponge. To me it would be irresponsible, especially if it has propane in it.........firing up a pressure washer could ignite the darn thing, IMO.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

bushmaster said:


> can you power wash it


Sure, but open the cover of the valve, regulator and gauge area and kill any Black Widow spiders so they don't come out and run up your leg un-announced. If you have intentions to clean that under cover area wash that by hand to avoid getting water in the pressure regulator if applicable.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with just hand cleaning it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

bushmaster said:


> can you power wash it


Sure, you can power wash it. 

Are we talking about a grill-sized propane tank, or a 500 or 1,000 gallon tank?

If it's the former, don't bother getting out the power washer. Just scrape, sand - and whatever else is necessary - to get the thing cleaned and ready for paint.

If it's a big tank, keep the "lid" on so that you don't directly hit the regulator, gauge, or pressure relief valve.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Power washers are one of those tools that slipped into our thinking so fast I fear we do not stop to think whether they are the right tool for the job anymore. We crank them up to 4800psi and wonder why the cat or dog screams and as if bathing one was not enough trauma. Us Grandpa aged manly men don't even teach younger male offspring to pee their names in the snow anymore, we teach them to do it with a power washer. 

Sometimes, a good old car wash sponge, a bucket of detergent, and a garden hose might be a better choice set of tools for a job? I am thinking especially so if the age and integrity of the material---say for a propane tank---were not certain? Or at least change tips and use the powerwasher as glamorous garden hose nozzle?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Once again, great words of wisdom from Sdsester! I think almost those same thoughts about paint sprayers. To watch a Wagner commercial you would think you could spray every house in the neighborhood (without any prep I might add) in about 30 seconds of advertising time. Oh, if it were so easy........


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

heck, why not invite your family and neighbors for a cookout, use up whatever is left inside and go and trade it in for a fresh tank?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am hoping the OP has a bigger tank than that for the home barbecue and is not wasting his time on us. 

Buy an "Anhydrous Ammonia Sticker" , tape a few packs of cold medicine to it and it will be gone by tomorrow morning in many parts of the country. Report it missing. Get a new one from your insurance company.

Otherwise, when done powerwashing the cat or dog at 3600 (I mentioned 4800 before but that is too much for washing a cat or dog) why not hit the surface of a tank---any one that stores compressed gas at whatever psi inside---at 4800psi from the outside. What is the worst that could possibly happen?

One of our presidential candidates sees no problem with aircraft windows that could be opened whenever fresh air was needed.


----------

